# The Best and The Worst Concert



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 12, 2015)

Lot of folks like their music on here, so here goes what is the Best concert you have attended and which was the worst.
For me, the best was Limp Bizkit about 4 years ago at Knebworth Hall, they were supporting Slipknot and for me stole the show, they had 80,000 people eating out the palm of their hands.
The worst, Johnny Cash in Southport 1985, just awful, one of those icons I was brought up listening to, unfortunately he was going through his religious phase and in an hour and a half the only song I recognised was Amazing Grace


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2015)

Pink Floyd at Earls Court the best (with Genesis a close second and Dire Straits in third). Worse gig was probably Elton John who spent most of the gig playing album tracks when 95% of the audience only there for the hits. He eventually rolled out some of the classic but only for the last thirty minutes or so.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 12, 2015)

Simple minds - delamere forest, 2-3 years ago, on a sun-kissed "ethereal" night.
Eagles - last year in Liverpool.
Madness - every time.
Beach boys - Royal albert hall.

Hard to split all the above, for different reasons.

Worst - Adam Ant a few years ago...........although it was the same night that man U got beat my Barcelona in the CL final. I was terribly, terribly.........


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 12, 2015)

Best - Rory Gallagher... probably one of the best guitarists I've ever heard.
Worst - Be Bop Deluxe... Mmm, that was a waste of an evening. Made some good stuff but were lousy live.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 12, 2015)

Tough to pick a best, there have been some memorable ones for different reasons but I will pick Arthur Lee and Love at Manchester Academy in about 2004, I pick it cos Love are favourite ever band and I never thought I would ever get to see Arthur live and it was amazing.
For the worst I am going for Kula Shakar in Warrington about 5 years ago, KS were great but instead of a support band they showed a load of left wing based videos, I dont want such obvious political stuff played at me when I go to a gig.


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 12, 2015)

Best U2 last weekend at the Hydro   , Worst Morrisey at the Caird Hall in Dundee, loved the Smiths but it was so depressing we left half way thru


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 12, 2015)

Best - Rolling Stones, been three times and they just get better.
Worst - Went to a Peter Green concert about 3/4 years ago. Music great (because of those around him) but so sad to see someone who was so great be in the state he is.


----------



## Craigg (Nov 12, 2015)

Tough question.
Best, couldn't possibly pick one there are so many.
Worst, Meatloaf at the O2 a couple of years back. Vocally rubbish!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2015)

Craigg said:



			Tough question.
Best, couldn't possibly pick one there are so many.
Worst, Meatloaf at the O2 a couple of years back. Vocally rubbish!
		
Click to expand...

Had a bad Meat Loaf gig but only becasue we were at the very back of Wembley Arena, back row, of the top tier and as far away as you can get and the sound simply never travelled, and what did was rubbish


----------



## louise_a (Nov 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Worse gig was probably Elton John who spent most of the gig playing album tracks when 95% of the audience only there for the hits. He eventually rolled out some of the classic but only for the last thirty minutes or so.
		
Click to expand...

Most fans of bands or artists like to hear new songs and album tracks, most tours are to promote new albums so a lot of tracks off them must be expected. Also there is nothing worse than trying to enjoy an album track being played live, when the people who have only gone to hear the hits start talking though them. 

At least they should be quiet and respect the fact that a lot of people will be enjoying the songs that don't know.

Rant over


----------



## Imurg (Nov 12, 2015)

Sweet Jeez...where do I start..?
So many "best", very few worst....

Best.
Thunder at Nottingham Rock City
Def Leppard In the Round at Sheffield
Thin Lizzy at Hammersmith
Quo anywhere
Rush anywhere
Motorhead at Reading Uni followed by No Sleep till Hammersmith the next night
Blue Oyster Cult at Dunstable

Worst
Black Sabbath at Hammersmith - too many boring solos
Dire Straits at Wembley Arena - brilliant musicianship but a soulless performance


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2015)

louise_a said:



			Most fans of bands or artists like to hear new songs and album tracks, most tours are to promote new albums so a lot of tracks off them must be expected. Also there is nothing worse than trying to enjoy an album track being played live, when the people who have only gone to hear the hits start talking though them. 

At least they should be quiet and respect the fact that a lot of people will be enjoying the songs that don't know.

Rant over
		
Click to expand...

And I agree with what you say and I've no issue with tracks from the new album being played. It's an ideal way of getting the new music to a wider audience and every band/artist I've seen does it and I haven't a problem. However in this case this was album tracks taken from the entire back catalogue which meant that a lot of people hadn't heard of them. Of course the dedicated fan got a rare treat and heard rarely performed songs but I just felt that for a pretty hefty ticket price it was a bit unfair on the majority of the audience.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 12, 2015)

Best, Omd, spandau ballet, Madness, Rick Astley, Lionel Ritchie, lighthouse family, Rod Stewart, Take That.ABC. Luther Vandross. deacon Blue.
Oasis day after city beat the rags last derby game at Maine rd.Epic.
police, queens hall Leeds.

Worst by a country mile Paul Young, I sound more like Paul Young than Paul Young does.

PS, Northumberland pipe band a couple of years ago on Burns night. Massive.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 12, 2015)

Joint effort from Mrs BiM & I, as we are usually there together (unless it's The Who or Fleetwood Mac), and like others, can't narrow it down to just one;

Best: Rod Stewart, front row at Warwick Castle; Rod Stewart at the Royal Albert Hall; Bon Jovi opening night of the O2; Bon Jovi, Soldier Field, Chicago; Dire Straits, Hammersmith Odeon, warm up gig for the Nelson Mandela concert at Wembley; Bruce Springsteen at Wembley last time round, all for different reasons. 

Worst; without a shadow of a doubt, The Rolling Stones at Wembley Stadium, same night as England played Germany & lost on penalties, Jagger's nose was right out of joint over the fact that people were interested in something other than him and weren't we made to pay.  Honourable mentions to Madonna for trying to break the world record for the number of times the F word could be used in one evening and Whitney Houston for her complete inability to cope with a revolving stage.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 12, 2015)

Loads of good ones, best 2 I think were :
Genesis @ Twickenham
The Who @ The Indigo2 (so close you could shake hands with them)

Bad - not many, one that stands out was Yes @ Lewisham Odeon. The tour where the 2 idiots from Bugles took over vocals and keyboards, they were embarrassing.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 12, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Sweet Jeez...where do I start..?
So many "best", very few worst....

Best.
Thunder at Nottingham Rock City
Def Leppard In the Round at Sheffield
Thin Lizzy at Hammersmith
Quo anywhere
Rush anywhere
Motorhead at Reading Uni followed by No Sleep till Hammersmith the next night
Blue Oyster Cult at Dunstable

Worst
Black Sabbath at Hammersmith - too many boring solos
Dire Straits at Wembley Arena - brilliant musicianship but a soulless performance
		
Click to expand...

Quo would never be a best for me, but they are always a damn good night out & loved the Aquostic gig at the Royal Albert Hall.

Dire Straits are the first to make the best and worst category then.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 12, 2015)

Best, Foo Fighters without a doubt but close run thing with The Wonderstuff on the original Sleigh the UK tour, Neds Atomic Dustbin at the Cambridge Corn Exchange, James and PIL at Alton Towers and Metallica at the Hamersmith Odeon on the damaged justice tour.

Not seen too many howlers. Them Crooked Vultures not great and Fields of the Nephilim was a bit too down for me. Saw 2 good Carter USM gigs and one Howler due to technical issues


----------



## richart (Nov 12, 2015)

The best, Foreigner with Lou Gramm at Southampton. UFO at Guildford University, Styx, somewhere in London, can't remember where, Paradise Theatre tour. Always enjoyed After The Fire as a support band. Graham Parker always good over thirty years now. Slade at Donnington Park Monsters of Rock.

Worst, Blue Oyster Cult at Donnington Monsters of Rock. Bob Dylan at Earls Court. Must have been about half a mile back from the stage. Status Quo when Francis Rossi couldn't sing through illness. Haven't been to many ones fortunately.


----------



## richart (Nov 12, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Worst by a country mile Paul Young, I sound more like Paul Young than Paul Young does.
		
Click to expand...

 I saw Q Tips, and they were very good. First time I had heard Paul Young.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Pink Floyd at Earls Court the best (with Genesis a close second and Dire Straits in third). Worse gig was probably Elton John who spent most of the gig playing album tracks when 95% of the audience only there for the hits. He eventually rolled out some of the classic but only for the last thirty minutes or so.
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			And I agree with what you say and I've no issue with tracks from the new album being played. It's an ideal way of getting the new music to a wider audience and every band/artist I've seen does it and I haven't a problem. However in this case this was album tracks taken from the entire back catalogue which meant that a lot of people hadn't heard of them. Of course the dedicated fan got a rare treat and heard rarely performed songs but I just felt that for a pretty hefty ticket price it was a bit unfair on the majority of the audience.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Homer, got to disagree here.  I probably saw the same Elton John tour and actually got to see him do Funeral for a Friend live and it was fantastic.  My favourite Bon Jovi track by a country mile is Dry County, other favourites are Diamond Ring, Santa Fe, Justice in the Barrel, Blaze of Glory, Blood Money, Hey God, These Days and they are rarely if ever heard because they keep trotting out the biggest hits and the latest album, and unfortunately in their case the latest albums can't hold a candle to the old back catalogue.  You can argue it's unfair to those who have been following them 20+ years if the load the playlist for this weeks fans, who probably aren't the majority of the audience.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 12, 2015)

best 10CC way back in the 70`s and the Quo at the nec.

worst probably girls aloud with the mrs ,they were at Battle Abbey for an outdoor gig ,it rained and they were more than put off by it.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 12, 2015)

Loads of really good ones, Jools Holland is always top notch, Rod Stewart in the 70's, Elton John + loads

Worse was Amy Winehouse - out of her head and totally unprofessional!


----------



## HDID Kenny (Nov 12, 2015)

Best The Who Glasgow Apollo
Worst Toyah Glasgow Apollo

Before they were famous, Black Eyed Peas, Carling Acadamy Glasgow
Kevin Bridges Jonglers Glasgow & The Stand Comedy Club Glasgow

Guilty secret Peter Andre with my 13 year old Daughter (15 years ago) and her friend, Glasgow Royal Concert Hall, Mum was meant to go but took unwell on the day
Ps Toyah was worse.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 13, 2015)

Best :-  Queen - Elland Road (Brian May was interviewed at Milton Keynes and actually said that that concert summed up why they do what they do)
Honourable mention :- Gary Glitter - Apollo Manchester (Twice)

Worst :- Hard to split Cranberries / Lilly Allen. Both Apollo Manchester and both being too lazy to do a sound check. Awful. Although Allen's sound men got it sorted for the on chore....but the damage had been done. Most of the girls were at the bar !!!!!


----------



## Piece (Nov 13, 2015)

Best:
Testament- Hammersmith Odeon
Iron Maiden - Donnington MoR
Queensryche - Hammie O, playthru of Operation Mindcrime

Worst:
Kiss - MoR. Just boring.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Nov 13, 2015)

Interesting thread..

Best

Oasis, Knebworth 96' - Blew the doors off. Got to the front and looked back at 125,000 people behind us. Unnerving.
Alice Cooper, Cropredy 13' - what a pro...
Prodigy, Cambridge 96ish - astonishing bass
Black Grape, mid 95' I think - With Bez. Nuff' said
Any of the many Levellers gigs

Worst

Iggy Pop, V Festival - Still shaking my head at that one...
Pogues with Shane MacGowan - So looked forward to this one but dear old Shane had been a little too free with the shandies and the PA was dire


----------



## User20205 (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm not a great fan of live music but..

Best- Scissor sisters BIC 2006, I discovered my inner gay. 

Worst - Foreigner with Lou Gramm at Southampton, there was a fella in front with massive hair, I couldn't see a thing 
funny thing was, his 'date' had a matching hair style but was about 2 feet shorter, a 'mini me' if you like


----------



## SatchFan (Nov 13, 2015)

Best - 

Level 42
Van Halen
Joe Satriani

Worst -

UB40


----------



## jdpjamesp (Nov 13, 2015)

Worst: U2 at City of Manchester Stadium during the Atomic Bomb tour. Truly awful experience. Mainly other fans' faults but the concert wasn't that great. 
Best: Eels at Bridgewater Hall in Manchester. Any gig where the 4 guest female string section get vibrators out halfway through a song to add to the ambience has to be a good gig!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 13, 2015)

Best

Prince at the NEC.  It has been scientifically proved that it is impossibly for Prince to do a bad gig.
Flaming Lips at the Hummingbird in Birmingham
Radiohead at the Wulfrun halls in Wolverhampton in the early 90s, plus many others over the years.
Kylie in the late 80s
1D the other week
Pulp in the mid 90s at Rock City just as they were going massive
Sigur Ros at many places, especially Nottingham Arena as it was a hometown gig for me.

Worst

PJ Harvey did a particularly challenging gig I was at once, she just seemed to not want to be there

Saw Ian Brown supporting the Manics I think, and he just can not hold a note. He can probably get away with it if you have the Stone Roses tunes to back you up, not so with his solo material. Fog horn.  

Had to sit through Oasis at a festival once, mostly awful plodding meat and potatoes music and Liam, who I do admit does have a great voice on record, was mostly just shouting the songs.

There were a few poor ones I sat through that I would not have paid to see, but an old girlfriend used to write the music column for a local paper (well I mostly wrote it for her as she was not into music).  So Deacon Blue and Tanita Tikaram spring to mind.  The girlfriend also interviewed her afterwards and she was a bit dull.  Once she interviewed the Monkees as well and they spent the whole interview trying to hit on her, which I found a bit creepy.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Nov 13, 2015)

Best: Rush - Tour of the Hemispheres - Manchester Apollo 1979
Worst: Probably another vote for Meatloaf. Sat side on to stage lots of yellin' and a hollerin' but we were quite disappointed.
Biggest regret......having a ticket for Zeppelin at Knebworth in 1978 and selling it - doh :-(


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 13, 2015)

therod said:



			I'm not a great fan of live music but..

Best- *Scissor sisters BIC 2006, I discovered my inner gay. *

Worst - Foreigner with Lou Gramm at Southampton, there was a fella in front with massive hair, I couldn't see a thing 
funny thing was, his 'date' had a matching hair style but was about 2 feet shorter, a 'mini me' if you like
		
Click to expand...

I saw them at Rock City in Nottingham once and they put on one hell of a show.  Camp as a row of tents but brilliant at the same time.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Nov 13, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			I saw them at Rock City in Nottingham once and they put on one hell of a show.  Camp as a row of tents but brilliant at the same time.
		
Click to expand...

Another vote for the Scissor Sisters oddly - saw them as they were breaking with around 150 people at Norwich Waterfront and they were utterly fantastic


----------



## Duckster (Nov 13, 2015)

Best.  I've seen the Stone Roses a few times, 'Phonics many times (always put on a good show), had my name mentioned on stage by Oasis (beck before they were famous) but there's one that's simply head and shoulders above the rest, INXS at Portsmouth.  Around 93 or 94.  Never seen anyone run a crowd the way that Hutchence could.  Just a brilliant gig.

Worst, again by a country mile, Red Hot Chilis in Brum (was still at school so about '92).  Came on late, got booed off stage after only a few songs.  Awful.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 13, 2015)

Best - Queen in 1986, A Kind of Magic Tour. Saw them at Knebworth Park. No concert has ever come close. 

Worst - Texas. Thankfully the tickets were free but I left after 45 minutes as I was utterly bored.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 13, 2015)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Another vote for the Scissor Sisters oddly - saw them as they were breaking with around 150 people at Norwich Waterfront and they were utterly fantastic
		
Click to expand...

Who knew the forum was so camp


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 13, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Who knew the forum was so camp 

Click to expand...

better not mention i saw the pet shop boys in brighton then.


----------



## Piece (Nov 13, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Best - Queen in 1986, A Kind of Magic Tour. Saw them at Knebworth Park. No concert has ever come close.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, saw them at Wembers. Supported by The Alarm and some breakthrough Aussie band, INXS.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 13, 2015)

The poacher said:



			better not mention i saw the pet shop boys in brighton then.

Click to expand...

Extra camp marks there for seeing them in Brighton, well done.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Nov 13, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Who knew the forum was so camp 

Click to expand...

 Think I'd better flounce back to the 'best engine note' thread


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 13, 2015)

Piece said:



			Yeah, saw them at Wembers. Supported by The Alarm and some breakthrough Aussie band, INXS.
		
Click to expand...


They were supported by Big Country, dull, and Status Quo, really good, at mine. You may have got the better deal on this although Quo were very good to be fair. Never seen a front man get close to Freddie since. What a showman.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 13, 2015)

Spear-Chucker said:



 Think I'd better flounce back to the 'best engine note' thread
		
Click to expand...

Well I was going to go there as well, but the title scared me with its overt displays of heterosexuality and manliness.  But as soon as anyone starts a 'Favourite member of the Village People' thread I'll be all over it.

And in case you are wondering, it's the construction worker.


----------



## ADB (Nov 13, 2015)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Interesting thread..

Best

*Oasis, Knebworth 96' - Blew the doors off. Got to the front and looked back at 125,000 people behind us. Unnerving*.
Alice Cooper, Cropredy 13' - what a pro...
Prodigy, Cambridge 96ish - astonishing bass
Black Grape, mid 95' I think - With Bez. Nuff' said
Any of the many Levellers gigs

Worst

Iggy Pop, V Festival - Still shaking my head at that one...
Pogues with Shane MacGowan - So looked forward to this one but dear old Shane had been a little too free with the shandies and the PA was dire
		
Click to expand...

...and that was my worst gig, if you can call it that - i was about half-way back and bored stiff after the Prodigy smashed it!

Best: Pixies at Ally Pally about 10 years ago (IIRC)
Worst: Stereophonics at Earls Court, dull, dull, dull


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Nov 13, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Well I was going to go there as well, but the title scared me with its overt displays of heterosexuality and manliness.  But as soon as anyone starts a 'Favourite member of the Village People' thread I'll be all over it.

*And in case you are wondering, it's the construction worke*r.
		
Click to expand...

I so get that choice.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Nov 13, 2015)

ADB said:



			...*and that was my worst gig, if you can call it that - i was about half-way back and bored stiff after the Prodigy smashed it!*

Best: Pixies at Ally Pally about 10 years ago (IIRC)
Worst: Stereophonics at Earls Court, dull, dull, dull
		
Click to expand...

Can imagine it was tough further back, how anyone could see anything amazes me. We got really lucky wandering down the front in the morning and were given wristbands to let us back in later. Loved the Prodigy too - when Keith appeared looking like a demented meerkat was a seminal moment for me!


----------



## GB72 (Nov 13, 2015)

The Prodigy are immense live. Saw them at Download, last on, raining, cold and ankle deep in mud but still stayed to the very end. Saw them in the early days as well. Played a gig at my halls at uni back in the Charlie Says days


----------



## User62651 (Nov 13, 2015)

Best gig I saw was Bon Jovi 1986 Playhouse Edinburgh, looking back it was probably really cheesy but it was my first gig and I was pretty young and into that album/music then and probably the concert I enjoyed the most. Plenty of other good ones but the worst for me at least was Neil Young in Glasgow 1996 maybe, I so wanted to hear all the acoustic classics from Harvest etc but all we got was his version of grunge without any heavier classics like Cortez the Killer....disappointed.


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Nov 13, 2015)

best is tied between David Byrne in Glasgow 1995 ish and Big Star in Hyde Park not long before Chilton passed away.

worst was Van Morrison, Albert Hall 2000. absolute mince that was, partly because my expectations were high for that


----------



## Craigg (Nov 13, 2015)

No one mentioned young Bowie? "Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars Tour" wish I'd been old enough! Think I was only 6 or 7 years old.


----------



## Crow (Nov 13, 2015)

Best - The Darts at De Montfort Hall Leicester

Worst - The Doomed at Leicester Polytechnic (The Damned going through a troublesome patch)


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 13, 2015)

*Best: *

Ben Folds Five- o2 Glasgow
10CC (or part of)- Royal Concert Hall, Glasgow
The Magic Numbers- Barfly, Glasgow
The Bluetones- Barrowlands Ballroom

*Worst- *

Deftones- Braehead arena (horrible venue)

And best/worst:

Biffy Clyro supporting Hundred Reasons at Barrowlands.  Biffy absolutely destroyed them, with a large portion of the crowd leaving a few songs into HR's set.  Although I still adore HR's "Ideas above our station".


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 13, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			But as soon as anyone starts a 'Favourite member of the Village People' thread I'll be all over it.

And in case you are wondering, it's the construction worker.
		
Click to expand...

Pah, pick the obvious one.

Leather, biker man rocks.:thup:


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 13, 2015)

Best

First by a mile, Queen at St James Park with Status Quo supporting
Next Dio Newcastle city hall
Alice Cooper, Winnipeg
Brian Adams Whitley Bay Ice Rink
Iron Maiden Newcastle city Hall
Kylie Metro Arena, within touching distance of the stage

Worst 
Iron Maiden, Metro Arena, sound was just abysmal
Motley Crue, Metro Arena, again the sound was just awful

I think with the Metro Arena, the sound quality depends on where you sit, get towards the back on the sides, and it's just rubbish.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Nov 13, 2015)

GB72 said:



			The Prodigy are immense live. Saw them at Download, last on, raining, cold and ankle deep in mud but still stayed to the very end. *Saw them in the early days as well. Played a gig at my halls at uni back in the Charlie Says days*

Click to expand...

That's so cool. Remember seeing Charlie Says on TV and just being blown away


----------



## Imurg (Nov 13, 2015)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Keith appeared looking like a demented meerkat
		
Click to expand...

Hold on....
Are telling me he's NOT a demented meerkat....????


----------



## KenL (Nov 13, 2015)

Great thread.  Funny how "best" means about 20 gigs to some.  With that in mind I will join in!

Best...
the Stranglers, Glasgow Apollo, when Hugh Cornwell was still the main man.  Still great to this day.
Mike Oldfield.  Seen him twice.  Edinburgh Playhouse in 82 and the premiere of Tubular Bells 2 at Edi Castle. The man is a genius.
Magazine, they reformed for a spell in 2009-2011.  The reception they got (and their music) at their first gig in Glasgow was amazing.
Devo (Apollo 1978).
the Jam 1978
Brian Ferry (about 1988)

Worst...
The Pixies at Glasgow SECC.  Brilliant band but the stage collapsed after 3 songs!
Simple Minds (Gateshead ~1992), so dull - I only went to see the Stranglers!

Wish I had seen...
Pink Floyd - with or without Waters
Dead Kennedys (with Jello Biafra)
Talking Heads
Ian Dury and the Blockheads


----------



## GG26 (Nov 13, 2015)

Many great gigs over the years, but the standouts were:

Thin Lizzy - Hammersmith Odeon 1980
Metallica - Nottingham Arena 2009

Honourable mentions to:
Slade
Quo - any of several 1979-82
Ramones - four times in 1980
Pet Shop Boys - Performance Tour (1990?) - thought that it would be boring, but combined with the English National Ballet put on a great show at he NEC
AC/DC - Hammersmith Odeon 1979 (supported by a bunch of teenagers called Def Leppard who blew us all away)
Def Leppard - NEC 1992 in the round

There are a few gigs that stand out as being poor
Blondie - Hammersmith Odeon 1980 (surprisingly Debbie Harry had no charisma)
Elvis Costello - Margate Winter Gardens c1983
Bon Jovi - NEC c1990 (sound was awful)


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 13, 2015)

Damn!  How could I forget Alice Cooper in Las Vegas, in front of a crowd of 350!  Great gig.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 13, 2015)

Queen were great and Freddie knew how to play a crowd. Saw them at Live Aid, The Kind of Magic Tour (Wembley Arena) and the Works tour (Wembley Arena)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 13, 2015)

KenL said:



			Wish I had seen...
Pink Floyd - with or without Waters
Dead Kennedys (with Jello Biafra)
Talking Heads
*Ian Dury and the Blockheads*

Click to expand...

They were my firstâ€¦â€¦...


----------



## Slime (Nov 13, 2015)

Best, for various reasons;

Rory Gallagher   - Hammersmith Odeon
Thin Lizzy          - Dublin
Hawkwind          - Guildford Civic Hall
Bad Company    - Guildford Civic Hall
King King          - Windlesham Village Hall
Nimmo Brothers - Cranleigh Arts Centre
Meat Loaf          - Hammersmith Odeon
U.F.O.               - Hammersmith Odeon
Sammy Hagar    - Hammersmith Odeon 
Santana            - Royal Albert Hall ..............................


Worst ................. by far,

Dire Straits - Wembly Arena.
They were so note perfect I might just as well have listened to an album and not wasted two hours just trying to get out of the sodding car park!

*Slime*.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 13, 2015)

Best....... Runrig at the Coulston Hall Bristol 1990. My wife had been seriously ill and the tickets were a leap of faith purchase a couple of months before. She was not strong enough to stand so barely saw them, but still loved it.

Not really had a worst, perhaps turning up at the Glasgow Concert Hall for a Neil Diamond concert.... when the event was at the Armadillo.


----------



## evahakool (Nov 14, 2015)

The ones I enjoyed most were George Thorogood in Glasgow ,Stones in Rotterdam Smiths, Ian Brown in Shetland,Uriah Heep one of first gigs I went to at Hammersmith,Budgie at Woolwich poly most surprising was seeing Screaming Lord Sutch and George Melly at the Tram shed in Woolwich.

Probably the best was Santana (twice) at Hammersmith.

Funnily enough best and worse are the same Van Morrison at the Bishopstock Blues festival in Devon brilliant that night,saw him years latter in Aberdeen and he was awfull.

Second worse was Bowie ( Tin Machine) at Kilburn.


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 14, 2015)

Best

The Clash (Caird Hall Dundee) 1980 - Awesome performance which included Joe Strummer kicking someone for gobbing at him
Bayshambles (Moshulu Aberdeen 2005 - Only really went to see Pete Doherty die on stage (which was possible at the time) - he was on top form and they were an unexpected delight 
The Jam early 80s (Caird Hall Dundee)
Blink 182 Ford Arena, Tampa 2009
Bowie (Apollo Glasgow late 70s)

Worst

Without a doubt that was the Average White Band - 12 minute versions of half their songs - I actually fell asleep.


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2015)

Slime said:



			Best, for various reasons;

Rory Gallagher   - Hammersmith Odeon
Thin Lizzy          - Dublin
Hawkwind          - Guildford Civic Hall
Bad Company    - Guildford Civic Hall
King King          - Windlesham Village Hall
Nimmo Brothers - Cranleigh Arts Centre
Meat Loaf          - Hammersmith Odeon
U.F.O.               - Hammersmith Odeon
Sammy Hagar    - Hammersmith Odeon 
Santana            - Royal Albert Hall ..............................


Worst ................. by far,

Dire Straits - Wembly Arena.
They were so note perfect I might just as well have listened to an album and not wasted two hours just trying to get out of the sodding car park!

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Used to have some great concerts at Guildford Civic. Have all my ticket somewhere. Will have to dig them out to remind me who I saw there.


----------



## sev112 (Nov 14, 2015)

Bests
Thin Lizzy ,mast 2 nights ever at Hammersmith (the Friday I was front row between Lynott and John Sykes -  that is almost impossible to compete with)


honourable mentions :
several  Melissa Etheridge gigs, if you can put with the rest of the audience being lesbians 
Walk off the Earth 
Any one of several Ian Dury and the Blockheads (prob most memorable of which was the midweek night before my A Level Maths exam, and they went on so long the Underground was shut)

worst
snowy white as the Dominion, I actually fell asleep !


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 14, 2015)

sev112 said:



			Bests
*Thin Lizzy* ,mast 2 nights ever at Hammersmith (the Friday I was front row between Lynott and John Sykes -  that is almost impossible to compete with)


honourable mentions :
several  Melissa Etheridge gigs, if you can put with the rest of the audience being lesbians 
Walk off the Earth 
Any one of several Ian Dury and the Blockheads (prob most memorable of which was the midweek night before my A Level Maths exam, and they went on so long the Underground was shut)

worst
*snowy white* as the Dominion, I actually fell asleep !
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha - Snowy was part of Thin Lizzy when i saw them


----------



## sev112 (Nov 14, 2015)

davidy233 said:



			Ha ha - Snowy was part of Thin Lizzy when i saw them
		
Click to expand...

Yes, he's a super guitarist when playing Chinatown era, but Bird of Paradise on his own was a tad sleep inducing


----------



## MarkE (Nov 14, 2015)

Rammstein, the o2
Slayer, Hammersmith odeon 1986
Discharge, Ipswich Manor ballroom
Flogging Molly

Worst: 
Trivium at Norwich UEA. Great band but the sound was atrocious.  I saw them in Ipswich a couple of years previuos and they were superb, sound was pin sharp'


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Nov 14, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Hold on....
Are telling me he's NOT a demented meerkat....????
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, should have said he confirmed my suspicions


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Nov 14, 2015)

MarkE said:



*Rammstein, *the o2
Slayer, Hammersmith odeon 1986
Discharge, Ipswich Manor ballroom
Flogging Molly

Worst: 
Trivium at Norwich UEA. Great band but the sound was atrocious.  I saw them in Ipswich a couple of years previuos and they were superb, sound was pin sharp'
		
Click to expand...

"well jeal" as the kids say these days. Would love to see Rammstein; Fantastics songs and any live clips I've ever seen look tremendous


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 15, 2015)

Spear-Chucker said:



			"well jeal" as the kids say these days. Would love to see Rammstein; Fantastics songs and any live clips I've ever seen look tremendous
		
Click to expand...

Saw them at SECC in Glasgow- it all got a little weird, but the pyrotechnics were superb.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 15, 2015)

Sorry lads I can worst hands down.

X-Factor Winners  Wembley Arena  2003  - Mrs Shark made me go otherwise there would have been no practising for little sharks
Thankfully me and the poor guy sitting next to me in the same boat realised it took us 45 minutes just to get to the bar to get a drink for the ladies ....


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2015)

Best:  Kiss unmasked & supported by Iron Maiden (Germany), closely followed by Earth Wind & Fire, what a stage show. 

Worse: The Baron Knights &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 15, 2015)

Fish said:



			Best:  Kiss unmasked & supported by Iron Maiden (Germany), closely followed by Earth Wind & Fire, what a stage show. 

Worse: The Baron Knights &#62978;&#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

I think regarding your worst, the phrase, you only have yourself to blame, springs to mind....


----------



## MarkE (Nov 15, 2015)

Spear-Chucker said:



			"well jeal" as the kids say these days. Would love to see Rammstein; Fantastics songs and any live clips I've ever seen look tremendous
		
Click to expand...

See them any chance you get. A real live show experience.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Nov 15, 2015)

Best was Elvis Costello at West Runton on the Get Happy tour. Followed closely by Graham Parker and the Rumour the other week.Worst was Paul Welled at Warwick Castle in 2014.


----------



## GG26 (Nov 15, 2015)

MarkE said:



			See them any chance you get. A real live show experience.
		
Click to expand...


Yes, Rammstein are top of my list of bands I want to see


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2015)

GG26 said:



			Yes, Rammstein are top of my list of bands I want to see
		
Click to expand...

Friday headliners at Download next year........


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 15, 2015)

Best concerts have been Thin Lizzy, Live & Dangerous Tour, Hammersmith Odeon
Pink Floyd, The Wall at Earls Court
Blue Oyster Cult, (playing a secret gig as "Soft White Underbelly") Dunstable Queensway Hall. (Now an Asda) Elbows on the stage 

Worst gig

Siouxsie & The Banshees , Friars Aylesbury, She was half cut, the sound was awful and we all got covered in gob


----------



## wrighty1874 (Nov 15, 2015)

*Re: The Best and The WConcert*



wrighty1874 said:



			Best was Elvis Costello at West Runton on the Get Happy tour. Followed closely by Graham Parker and the Rumour the other week.Worst was Paul Welled at Warwick Castle in 2014.
		
Click to expand...

That should read Paul Weller


----------



## richart (Nov 15, 2015)

*Re: The Best and The WConcert*

UFO excellent tonight. Last date on their massive tour, but still plenty of energy in the old boys.

I get The Brook in Southampton as a venue now. You have to get down the front, rather than go up to the first floor. We were three rows back, a few feet from the band, and it was like having them play in your front room. Sound was great, which is not always the case if you get too close to the stage.

Cracking night, though emotional after events in Paris, and especially those at the Bataclan. RIP fellow lovers of live music.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 16, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They were supported by Big Country, dull, and Status Quo, really good, at mine. You may have got the better deal on this although Quo were very good to be fair. Never seen a front man get close to Freddie since. What a showman.
		
Click to expand...

I find it difficult to take wifey to any live band now as she ALWAYS comes away saying "he's not Freddie".  Once seen NEVER forgotten.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 16, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			I find it difficult to take wifey to any live band now as she ALWAYS comes away saying "he's not Freddie".  Once seen NEVER forgotten.
		
Click to expand...

I know what you're saying, 'You Were Made For Me' and 'I'm Telling You Now' are classics....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 16, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			I know what you're saying, 'You Were Made For Me' and 'I'm Telling You Now' are classics....
		
Click to expand...

New keyboard required, and another cuppa tea


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 16, 2015)

Best for me, without a shadow of a doubt, was the 1979 Kate Bush Tour of Life concert in Manchester.  I was desperate to see it but it was sold out and then they put on an extra night.  My Boss loaned me the money and I shot over there and got a ticket.  The concert just blew me away.   It was probably the first "performance" concert where every song had a different set and routine.  Outstanding! 

Honourable Mention - The Pet Shop Boys at the NEC in .  Cajoled by my Ex to go and it was superb.  Three rows back and a superb event.  

Worst:
Boomtown Rats at the end of their career.  All the energy you expected from this group was absent and it was a real disappointment.  
And strangely enough, The Eagles at Hampden Park.  Absolutely perfect performance but so far away we couldn't see anything and the screens were too small for us to even see them.  I might as well have stayed at home and listened to the "best of".


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 16, 2015)

Worst by far was Motorhead at Newcastle City Hall a couple of years ago, luckily Anthrax were supporting which was worth the ticket price alone. 
Best was Genesis in Rome 2007, just a superb day which had a bit of everything, and to top it off I'm in the official dvd.


----------



## Jates12 (Nov 16, 2015)

The best by a country mile was Arctic Monkeys at Sheffield Motorpoint in 2013. Probably the best night of my life. (I have seen them at 5 other venues but that night was just incredible) 2nd best was J Cole @ Academy 1 in around 2011. Just released his first mix tape friday night lights and I have to say, what a lyrcial genius.

The worst probably Moby. I saw him at a festival in 2012 and it was embarrasing. He was just awful. Doesnt help that I hate the majority of his tunes but he was a headline act, played for 30 mins, after being 45 late. Total Douche.

Edit: Ive just read some of the comments on here and I feel like i have a totally different musical taste to every single golfer on this forum. :rofl:


----------



## LUFC 1972 (Nov 16, 2015)

Best Thin Lizzy renegade tour (they were always brilliant) Hawkwind at Stonehenge, The Clash when they busked inYork 

Worst Sabbath with Ian Gillan, Baron Rojo (look em up but dont listen to them) Kasabian at Nottingham Arena


----------



## Grogger (Nov 16, 2015)

Best: Stone Roses at Heaton Park. Life long dream fulfilled seeing them

Worst: Radiohead at Leeds. Absolutely love Radiohead but seeing them live just didn't do anything for me unfortunately


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 17, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			I know what you're saying, 'You Were Made For Me' and 'I'm Telling You Now' are classics....
		
Click to expand...

If you're mixing these up...then it's obvious you've missed out on something in your life you are now never going to experience. 

(Yes I got the joke)


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 17, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			If you're mixing these up...then it's obvious you've missed out on something in your life you are now never going to experience. 

(Yes I got the joke)
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I often weep at night to myself, racked with regret as I will never get the opportunity to clap along with 80,000 other people to Radio Ga Ga.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 17, 2015)

Jates12 said:



			The best by a country mile was Arctic Monkeys at Sheffield Motorpoint in 2013. Probably the best night of my life. (I have seen them at 5 other venues but that night was just incredible) 2nd best was J Cole @ Academy 1 in around 2011. Just released his first mix tape friday night lights and I have to say, what a lyrcial genius.

The worst probably Moby. I saw him at a festival in 2012 and it was embarrasing. He was just awful. Doesnt help that I hate the majority of his tunes but he was a headline act, played for 30 mins, after being 45 late. Total Douche.

*Edit: Ive just read some of the comments on here and I feel like i have a totally different musical taste to every single golfer on this forum*. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Don't despair, I think there are a few of us that have bought a record that was made after 1977 or one that is not in Smashie and Nicey's tip toperty populicious hits. Not half mate.  Let's rock.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 17, 2015)

*Re: The Best and The WConcert*



richart said:



			UFO excellent tonight. Last date on their massive tour, but still plenty of energy in the old boys.

I get The Brook in Southampton as a venue now. You have to get down the front, rather than go up to the first floor. We were three rows back, a few feet from the band, and it was like having them play in your front room. Sound was great, which is not always the case if you get too close to the stage.

Cracking night, though emotional after events in Paris, and especially those at the Bataclan. RIP fellow lovers of live music.
		
Click to expand...

Seen a few gigs at The Brook and it's a great venue but as you say, down by the stage is THE place to get the best sound and atmosphere


----------



## JohnnyDee (Nov 17, 2015)

*Re: The Best and The WConcert*

October 1977 at the Empire Pool Wembley.

Yes was touring _Going For The One

_I was completely blown away - right from the opening bars of_ Paralells _through to the majesty of_ Awaken , _via_ Close to the Edge _and so many other gems.

Simply Progtastic mates!

Not 'Alf!!


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 18, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Yes, I often weep at night to myself, racked with regret as I will never get the opportunity to clap along with 80,000 other people to Radio Ga Ga.
		
Click to expand...

It's not the audience participation, it's watching the greatest rock group front man in action. Get a DVD and watch him in action. The glint in his eyes, he loved being adored, and put his all into every performance. There will never be another.


----------



## lex! (Nov 18, 2015)

Best:
Thin Lizzy at Hammersmith Odeon, Live and Dangerous tour. Nov 1977 ? That makes it 38 years ago, almost to the day. Jeez!
Wilko Johnson Solid Senders, early 1980's
Stray Cats, early 1980's
Any Quo gig, very good at the O2 a couple of years back.
Any Jam gig, pre Modern World

Worst:
Jethro Tull
The Jam, Setting Sons tour

Couldn't stand Queen. Mushy excuse of a band. You would have paid me and I still wouldn't.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 18, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			It's not the audience participation, it's watching the greatest rock group front man in action. Get a DVD and watch him in action. The glint in his eyes, he loved being adored, and put his all into every performance. There will never be another.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Freddie owned the Live Aid audience and was the same at every Queen concert I saw. Best showman/front man I've seen


----------



## Billythefish (Nov 18, 2015)

Damon at the Albert Hall last year.  In his dressing room with the band, De la Soul and all.  Meeting a well 'known' graffiti artist 

worst - moorhead beam odeon 81, they were so loud you couldn't hear them, just a buzzing noise.  Three fronts rows of angels ended up throwing bottles at lemmy!


----------

